# Orlando 2 bedroom  8/13 - 8/20



## TamaraQT (Jul 26, 2016)

Anyone have anything available?  I prefer Orange Lake but I have resolved that it may not happen since I do not like the open patios in West Village.  But I am willing to take anything at this point if the price is right. I had an offer for River Island but the person never responded to my messages.  Anyway, if you have something, please post offers per forum price rules/guidelines.  You may private message me also. Thanks in advance !!!!


----------



## am1 (Jul 26, 2016)

I have august 12 - 19 and 14 - 21 at 3 bedroom presidential at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 26, 2016)

am1 said:


> I have august 12 - 19 and 14 - 21 at 3 bedroom presidential at Bonnet Creek.



Wow!!!  I wish I could take advantage of this!!  However, I already have reservations for Bonnet Creek for the following week.  I really can't change my dates for the first week.  I honestly need 8/13 - 8/20.  But thanks anyway.  I'm still hopeful something will work out for me!!  :whoopie:


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 27, 2016)

TamaraQT said:


> Wow!!!  I wish I could take advantage of this!!  However, I already have reservations for Bonnet Creek for the following week.  I really can't change my dates for the first week.  I honestly need 8/13 - 8/20.  But thanks anyway.  I'm still hopeful something will work out for me!!  :whoopie:



We often have a day overlap or maybe even have to have a gap day in order to take advantage of  a wonderful reservation... A 3 br presidential st $100/night for most of your days is fabulous even with the overlap/gap.. 

You could probably even pick up a 1 day rental somewhere in Orlando for a good price



Oh.... You need a screened porch?  ?? And not first floor!!!??


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 28, 2016)

ronandjoan said:


> We often have a day overlap or maybe even have to have a gap day in order to take advantage of  a wonderful reservation... A 3 br presidential st $100/night for most of your days is fabulous even with the overlap/gap..
> 
> You could probably even pick up a 1 day rental somewhere in Orlando for a good price
> 
> ...



This is a GREAT deal....but I already have a different week reserved at Bonnet Creek I cannot cancel. I am hoping for something different. I know it sounds picky.  But since my Orange Lake deal didn't work out, I'm forced to try to find something else for 8/13 - 8/20.   But thanks anyway for the FANTASTIC offer !!!


----------



## bobthomas043 (Jul 28, 2016)

TamaraQT said:


> Anyone have anything available?  I prefer Orange Lake but I have resolved that it may not happen since I do not like the open patios in West Village.  But I am willing to take anything at this point if the price is right. I had an offer for River Island but the person never responded to my messages.  Anyway, if you have something, please post offers per forum price rules/guidelines.  You may private message me also. Thanks in advance !!!!




I have access to a 2BR at Orange Lake (West Village) with check-in on 8/13 and check-out on 8/20 for $700 (plus any housekeeping fees that I am charged will get passed through at cost).

Does that work for you?

If so, my email is bobthomas043@yahoo.com

Thx _ Bob


----------



## myra2b (Jul 28, 2016)

Are you still looking for something for this date range?


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 28, 2016)

bobthomas043 said:


> I have access to a 2BR at Orange Lake (West Village) with check-in on 8/13 and check-out on 8/20 for $700 (plus any housekeeping fees that I am charged will get passed through at cost).
> 
> Does that work for you?
> 
> ...



Thanks Bob, I will send a followup email.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 28, 2016)

myra2b said:


> Are you still looking for something for this date range?



Yes I am still looking. If you'd like you may send me a PM.  Thanks.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 28, 2016)

*Last Minute Rental  8/13 - 8/20*

Yes everyone I am still looking.  I know it's last minute and I shouldn't be picky, but I can't help it.  I really need to make up my mind on something!!!  I appreciate all the offers coming in, but nothing has really turned my head yet.  I guess I am expecting a last minute, Hail Mary Miracle.  My budget has dwindled due to unexpected expenses and having to change airfare flights. I am not trying to waste anyone's time, just trying to get the most for my money. Feel free to private message me if you'd prefer.  Also you can email me directly: TamaraQT@aol.com.  Thanks again everyone.  Whenever I decide on something I will be sure to post it that my search is over.  Thanks!!!


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 29, 2016)

*Rental found !!!  8/13 - 8/20*

Thank you to each and every one who tried to help me find an Orlando Rental.  I had big dreams and high hopes on a small budget, but something came thru. Thanks again to all my Fellow TUGgers.  You guys are the BEST !!!!


----------



## bestresort (Jul 30, 2016)

bobthomas043 said:


> I have access to a 2BR at Orange Lake (West Village) with check-in on 8/13 and check-out on 8/20 for $700 (plus any housekeeping fees that I am charged will get passed through at cost).
> 
> Does that work for you?
> 
> ...



Im surprised the police didnt catch you, it cant be 700  plus anything

ALso, if someone offers you a 3 bedr presidential you say thank you very much and take it, imho


----------



## TamaraQT (Jul 31, 2016)

bestresort said:


> Im surprised the police didnt catch you, it cant be 700  plus anything
> 
> ALso, if someone offers you a 3 bedr presidential you say thank you very much and take it, imho



It was a GREAT offer...however, I had already commited to Bonnet Creek...it was a presidential unit...just a 2 bedroom....but it was ALSO a GREAT price.


----------

